# Gruffalo Digital Art



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

SkyeWillow's Gruffalo! 



Next will be her Norbert <3

** Yes, I take commissions. $15 via paypal for digital files, $25 for 11 X 14 print sent to you **


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

and very much, and definitely worth it! I can't wait to see Norbi's!! <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

<3 Thanks!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Breathtaking work as always, Syr. His colours against the bamboo backdrop is beautiful.

Oh, and we got the print of Grimm in the mail btw. Thank you so much.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you!! And I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

WHOA. My art compared to your's is...a pile of poop. ^_^; Awesome job, though!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It takes practice, do dont give up! I've been drawing for 15 years and have a ton to learn myself.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, yeah. I'm currently doing wolves and I am drawing a beach right now. When I'm done, I can post it on Deviantart, if you'd like. (I've only been drawing for 5 years) And you should check out my wolf drawings there. Username: Blayze-the-FireWolf


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sure...thought you had me added on DA, As Syrazel


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I had. A deviant, Chawia, gave me points so I just...changed my Username.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, found and watched.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

AAH... thanks.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you cowboy =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I forgot to tell you that I've shown Mike this, and he thinks it looks great! ^_^


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Vier =)


----------

